
Variant Travelling Salesman Problem solved by Sharks - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/03/19/variant-travelling-salesman-problem-solved-by-sharks/
======
jerf
Whenever someone writes an article like this I've always wished they were more
careful with their terminology. There's a world of difference between
_solving_ TSP and _approximating_ TSP. Something that truly _solved_ TSP would
be impressive. Something that _fails_ to approximate TSP when appropriate
would actually be surprising; evolution doesn't leave much room for organisms
that hunt suboptimally.

